# rat breeders?



## kaykay (Oct 20, 2013)

anyone know of any good rat breeders in florence or covington kentucky? i have a friend who wants to get some rats for herself for christmas and doesnt know where to get them


----------



## Gannyaan (Dec 7, 2012)

No breeder , but maybe this will help? It's how I found my babies  http://www.petfinder.com/pet-search...&+Furry&primary_breed=Rat&distance=&pet_name=


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Also check rescueme.com and goosemoose.com


----------

